# Vacuum Hoses



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello and thanks in advance for the information. I have a 1967 GTO and on the intake manifold in front of the carb. there are two large vacuum ports. On my car, which is a 4 speed, both of these vacuum ports have are covered with black rubber nibbles, for a lack of a better word. In other words there is nothing attached to them. On other GTO's I have seen in the pictures that there are two large hoses connected to them and they run off towards the back of the engine to who knows where. Can someone please tell me where these vacuum hoses go and do I need them connect on my car. I have seen them on both automatic and 4 sp transmissions.

thanks again


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like your PCV system has been disconnected. Here is a snip from the Ames catalog showing the parts of the system. Basically 2 hoses connect to the nipples on the from of the manifold. They in turn go to the W connector. A single hose from the W connector goes back to the PCV valve next to the base of the distributor. I'd be interested to know what you find where the PCV valve should be. On my '67, a tee runs off this line to provide vacuum for the a/c controls.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The vacuum outlet on the driver's side is for the vacuum advance, if I recall. The one on the passenger side is for the transmission modulator on automatic cars. Yours would be plugged. If you are getting manifold vacuum to your advance can elsewhere, you are good to go as is. On these cars, as illustrated, the PCV does NOT hook up to the carburetor. It connects to the intake manifold as shown.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Vacuum line*

Thanks for the information. This engine has an Elderbrock Carb and in the front of the carb. as you stand in front of the car, there is a large vacuum port in the middle of the base of the carb.. There is a hose connected to this port and it runs down to the PCV valve. Then there is a small port on each side of this port. One goes to the A/C or heating system and one goes to the Distributor. Does all of this sound workable?? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Would need to see a Pic, but probably just fine. As long as it runs ok. I was referring to the stock intake/Qjet.........


----------

